# eagle tarjeta para circuito impreso



## adalberto9 (Oct 29, 2007)

Estoy trabajando en eagle haciendo el circuito esquematico, donde aparecen los componentes a manera de simbolos eelctronicos, cuando termino le doy a la funcion la cual me pasara ese esquema a targeta o board para de ahi sacar el circuito impreso del cual hare mi targeta fisica con sus pistas y todo. Pero veo los componentes unidos con hilos amarillos los cuales no me dicen nada, un colega me dijo que debo de diagramar las pistas que uniran los componentes y asi poder imprimir la targeta, pero si es asi yo mejor no hago ningun esquema he inicio directamente con la targeta o board. las preguntas son las siguientes.

Hay alguna forma de hacer que el eagle cree automaticamente las pistas y le quite esos hilos amarillos?

de no poder hacerlo asi, luego de pasar a board o targeta, es posible que el eagle pueda crear las pistas de conexiones aunque uno mismo luego oganice mejor lo que considere sin tener que hacerlo todo desde cero?


----------



## mabauti (Oct 30, 2007)

Primero traslada las partes a la froma cuadrada. luego presiona el boton de autoruter (el que parece cuadricula).


----------



## pittipop (Nov 25, 2007)

Soy nuevo por aquí, y retomo un tema viejo.

Hasta aquí quedan los primeros pasos claros, pero cuando le doy a autoruter, me hace la placa a dos caras, ¿que tengo que hacer, para que solo salga a una cara?.

He estado buscando manuales por la red, pero todos son para la gente que se desenvuelve un poco y poco para los que empezamos con este tipo de programas.

Si alguien tiene alguna "guia burros" es decir para los que estamos casi pez, se lo agradecería mucho.

Gracias de antemano y continuemos con el foro que es muy interesante.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 25, 2007)

> ¿que tengo que hacer, para que solo salga a una cara?.


Al hacer el autoruter, descarta el layer 1 (top) con N/A


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

Amigo pittipop, existe un manual en español. Bíscalo con google, se llama* tutorial-spa.pdf
*
No te lo paso por aquí por que pesa 600 K y más.

Voy a pasarlo al moderador para que lo publique en la sección "tutoriales", para que lo utilice quién lo necesite.

Si tienes facilidad con el inglés, el mismo Eagle instala un tutorial.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## pittipop (Nov 26, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas, lo pruebo y a ver que tal.


----------

